# what is your favorite seafood?



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

just wanting to know your favoritte seafood?


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh I love it all. There is no way I could pick a favorite. It used to be lobster hands down, but now that I have gotten into sushi I just want it all. Oysters, crab, tuna (raw of course), squid, clams, you name it, if it is seafood then I will eat it


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2006)

I like all sea food... except for fish.


----------



## daisy (Feb 10, 2006)

Other! Squid is my favourite. 

I like many different kinds of fish, and prawns, too, but can take or leave lobster or crab or baby octopus, and I won't touch oysters or mussels.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Feb 10, 2006)

Salmon, Catfish, or Walleye


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Too many favorites, or at least "very fond ofs" to list!

Walleye - absolutely!
Northern Pike - A onderful fish when it's properly cleaned (No bones!) It's white, mild, flakey, and just all around good!
Lake Superior Whitefish - can't be beat for a fish fry
Mahi Mahi
Tuna (Especially Ahi sashimi)

Gotta plug to other fresh water fishes - The yellow perch, and SMELT!!!

Really, about the only thing I'm not crazy about is scallops. It's probably because I'm in Michigan, but I've never had a great meal featuring scallops. 

In fact, we're leading off our smokehouse dinner with smoked salmon and a smoked salmon dip!

John


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 10, 2006)

I like most seafood in general, but, I love crab! Boiled, stuffed, whatever.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2006)

I enjoy most all fish and shellfish, but my ultimate favorite is lobester, but it has to be fresh not frozen and have lots of melted butter along side 

kadesma


----------



## auntdot (Feb 10, 2006)

Adore almost all seafood, and a lot of it raw, but I just am not that fond of octopus sashimi.

Kinda tough and chewy and not, at least to me, all that tasty.


----------



## Dina (Feb 10, 2006)

I love it all!  Can't really vote on this.


----------



## Constance (Feb 10, 2006)

I love anything that swims and all kinds of shellfish. I voted for oysters, but I'll take anything on the list. Scallops and Lobster are way up there, but a good fried grouper sandwich is hard to beat. And though it's not seafood, a pan-fried rainbow trout with a very light coating gets me half-way to heaven.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 10, 2006)

I voted for shrimp, because it is my absolute favorite seafood.  Scallops are what I like the next best, preferably wrapped in bacon.  Yum!!  

Here is one if my favorite shrimp recipes.

Tangy Thai Shrimp Skewers


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 10, 2006)

I LOVE lobster and shrimp... but I dont get to indulge due to my being a "starving student" on a tight budget! If I had the funds though I'd be eating lobster everyday!  

More affordable seafood that I eat quite often would be salmon. I buy fresh, smoked salmon tips from my grocer and eat that with a big salad for dinner. Mmmmmmm. I also buy the pre-portioned salmon fillets and make garlic or herb crusted salmon. Yum. SALMON is so tasty!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 11, 2006)

Count me in among the "I love it all" gang. I can think of cuts of tuna, swordfish, shark that I don't like .... but in general - I can't find anything not to love (okay - eel had to be put on the plate, and I had to eat it, before I would accept the idea ....).


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

Scallops get my vote, hands down. It sounds a little silly, but I've always loved how their versatility makes them like "chicken breasts of the sea"  

(*Perhaps it's best I don't tell Jessica Simpson that though* )


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 11, 2006)

Hands down it's crab for me.  Must be bought alive though, not frozen.  I find the crabs in Asia a lot tastier than those I've had in the U.S.  Must be the warmer waters?


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 11, 2006)

I had to vote for "other".  I like everything listed, with the exception of octopus, and I just haven't tried that yet.

Ronjon, I have to admit, I'm growing very accustomed to the local fish available here.  Since I'm a transplant, I was never exposed to whitefish or smelt until I moved up here.  We get smoked whitefish at work, and I think it's really good.  To me, smelt tastes like fish sticks, which I love, but haven't had in years.  That's also something that we get a work, breaded and frozen, and just drop it in a deep-fryer for employee break.  I've tried a few Walleye fillets, and like that as well.  Never had pike.

PeppA keeps telling me that one of these years, she's going to take me smelt-dipping.  The only thing I'm not looking forward to is the cleaning process.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2006)

i have yet to meet a fish that i didn't want to eat in some way, raw or cooked.
the only fish that i don't like sashimi style is squid, but i love squid steamed, broiled, fried, acid cooked, or grilled. 

octopus is delicious as sashimi, imo. it's slightly sweet, and if fresh, sliced properly, and top grade, not tough at all. octopus is also delicious prepared mediterranean style. i've heard that it is beaten over and over to tenderize it.

i even like monk fish livers, and sea urchin (topped with a raw quail egg, gunkan style).


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2006)

Am I the only one here that doesn't eat seafood? 
Wish I liked it - but at least I love to go fishing. Does that count?


----------



## auntdot (Feb 11, 2006)

Gotta apologize.

AllenMI mentioned smelt.

Have not seen them for years where we are.

But they may be number one.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Feb 11, 2006)

Hands down Broiled Lobster.  And the best place: The Lobster Pot in Bristol RI


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 11, 2006)

I like all fish and shellfish, but clams have been my favorite from a very early age.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 11, 2006)

Lobster, lobster, lobster, crab and shrimp. In that order.


----------



## Dove (Feb 11, 2006)

jkath
You are not alone..There is only one fish I will eat and only one place that fixes it right. Just down the road from Kitchen elf..I love their deep fried whole Flounder. But that is in North Carolina and we are in California.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 11, 2006)

is anybody else having problems with the polls?  Everytime I try I get this message.

sorry the poll you are looking for is no longer valid


----------



## amber (Feb 12, 2006)

Debbie, I was having problems too, but if you go the actual thread where the poll originated, you should be able to vote from there.  I posted this question in the forum help and suggestions area.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeees it is a tough choice, I love so many of them... but I chose "shrimps", as they are very versatile and probably the seafood we use most often.
I would love to have scallops but they carry astronomical prices here so we hardly get to enjoy them...


----------



## Quizzie (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, being from the Gulf of Mexico. I would have to vote for those Lobsters that come from up Maine. "Don't forget the butter!".


----------



## cristal (Feb 27, 2006)

*I love all kinds of crab...king crab with butter, stir fried crab Chinese style, crispy soft shell crab...pretty much all kinds.*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 27, 2006)

King Crab,Sea Bass,Scallops,Shrimp,Salmon and so on. I do get concerned about how much our oceans are being depleted.Dont know how to to deal with this


----------



## Quizzie (Feb 27, 2006)

HI CRISTAL, Yum, crispy soft shell crabs. Do you know how to _fry_ them?
I know it's a certain type of crab. "_ I don't know the name". I f you have any good crab recipes I would love one. Since, I am from Texas and if you would like a Tx authentic Mexican recipe. I AM YOUR GIRL. _


----------



## fireweaver (Feb 27, 2006)

well, like a couple other folks, i have to say "i love it all!"  once went on a weekend binge in dallas and had seafood every meal (but breakfast), and nope, never did get sick of fish & shrimp & etc.

buuut: i have a fondness in m'heart for oysters.  when i was a wee little girl in corpus christi, i remember going to a restaurant with an oyster bar with the family.  mom & my brother were lounging in a table by the bar, waiting for a table, whilst dad was up on a barstool chowing down on the oysters on the half shell.  mom was clearly not interested in nasty slimy things like this, so my brother wasn't either, but i have to try everything.  i ended up perched on the barstool next to dad slurping down raw oysters with a smidge of lemon at about 7 years old and have loved them ever since.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 14, 2006)

Tuna and haddock (because its sooo versatile! ) )


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2006)

I voted for shrimp because I like it alot and DH can't eat it making it a rare treat, but love almost all fish (didn't like shark though), lobster makes me drool, and will try everything. Until recently wasn't overly fond of calamari, but had it at a really good restaurant and ended up really liking it...


----------



## Foodfiend (May 14, 2006)

I love:

Walleye
Bass (fresh water)
Red Snapper
Salmon
Grouper


----------



## JMediger (May 14, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> ... and SMELT!!! ...


 
No offense but the best part of the local smelt fries is the coleslaw.  My grandfather would take us to them (smelt fries) and would try to bribe us into eating just one.  We almost would until he would pop the whole thing in his mouth and crunch away.     It was too much!  Now my husband does the same thing - at least he gives me his roll and coleslaw!

It's nice being back here and having walleye again.  My honey will batter up bass once in a while too after a good day fishing - yum!  

A little hard to get fresh oysters here ... darn.


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 20, 2006)

Stopped eating meat 10 years ago. Intended to stop eating sea food too, but don't seem able to make that last effort.
 My favourite is tuna.


----------



## Run_Out (May 20, 2006)

I love it all, my favorite is catfish, fried in cornmeal and served with ripe sliced tomatoes... I think I am going to buy some today... Thanks....

Later


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 20, 2006)

This is a really hard one, as seafood is my #1 favorite type of food. In fact, it's 100% easier to list what AREN'T my favorites - lol!!

All in all I'd have to say that I'm definitely not a fan of freshwater fish. While I do cook trout VERY occasionally (once or twice a year at MOST), & do enjoy some marinated catfish once in awhile, that's it for freshwater fish. I just find them too bland to bother with.

As far as salt water species, I have yet to find one I didn't like!! The only exceptions would be certain types sometimes consumed raw as sushi - like raw sea urchin & raw squid. And I also don't care for raw oysters (but LOVE them cooked!!) But that's a texture rather than a taste thing.


----------



## BigDog (May 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm, having grown up in New England, I don't think I can pick just one. I haven't tried a lot either, so that figures in. I'll cover a few I can think of that I have had.

Clams - Strips only. Not a fan of the stomachs.
Scallops - Absolutely!
Shrimp - Sure!
Crab - T'is alright, and would be willingly consumed if offered, but not ordered.
Lobster - Ditto above.
Blue Fish - I grew up on these!
Flounder - Ditto!
Striped Bass - Not 100% sure I've had it, but does anything named bass taste bad?
Cod/Haddock - Can you say fish and chips?!? Yum!

That's about all I can think of. Oh, wait, I've had quohog (sp?) chowder, which was alright.


----------



## kleenex (May 20, 2006)

clams for me.


----------

